# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Cable TV outlet

## craigb

I want to move my cable TV outlet to a different spot in the same room. 
Is it just a bog standard co-ax socket that you can buy at Dick Smith's or is it something special?  
Is there any reason I shouldn't do this? 
I'd rather not have to pay the Cable company for something as simple as this. 
I did a serch in the archives but didn't come up with anything. 
TIA
Craig

----------


## Iain

No it's not standard it's called an 'F' connector.
Dick Smith or any antenna installer will make it up for you but you should use quad shield coax.
You can buy a twist on connector or get one crimped on, eithar are acceptable and I find that the installers either use one or the other and the losses are much the same, negligable.
Not expensive, about a dollar each plus how ever much coax (remember  QUAD) you need, but don't buy it at Bunnies cos they charge too much.
Even go to your local TV repair place and they will probably make you one whil;e you wait, only takes a minute, when you have the right gear.
NB; Forgot to ask, do you want to move the wall plate or just run a longer lead?

----------


## Ashore

> I want to move my cable TV outlet to a different spot in the same room. 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't do this?

  Iain has covered the cable question 
As to movement they get testy if you move it to another room
My daughter had a connection in her bedroom and when she moved out I took out the wall and made it a TV room as originally designed when I did the extension.
When they came to go digital got all upset because the connection was not in rear bedroom. The tech had trouble understanding that I had moved the room not the connection.  
God must love stupid people; He made so many of them.

----------


## craigb

Thanks guys. 
Yes Iain I want to move the wall plate. Should have been more specific.   :Shock:   
Cheers
Craig

----------

